# Quarto



## bakul (May 2, 2022)

This would make a great addition: https://github.com/quarto-dev/quarto-cli -- hope FreeBSD documentation will use something like this in future! See https://quarto.org/


----------



## RobvW (Nov 18, 2022)

Having quarto in the ports would be something interesting, as this looks like a very nice way of interacting with several tools like Julia, R, Python...

Don't know if it can be installed from within Python3 or so (I'm not a python knowledgeable user unfortunately).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2022)

All it takes is an intrepid soul willing and able to create the port (and preferably maintain it too). Ports are, for the most part, community driven. Yes, anyone can create, submit and maintain a port.









						FreeBSD Porter's Handbook
					

Essential reading if you plan on providing a port of a third party piece of software




					docs.freebsd.org


----------

